# Being hasseled by the security at Cosi



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

On my last trip to COSI, I was confronted by the Riverfront security. The officer asked me for Photo Id and registration for my car and to see my fishing license, he also asked me to move my car from the river front up to the COSI parking lot. I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else, becuase my friends and I have always parked down there while fishing and have never been asked to move.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I figured in time this would happen, the place is getting pretty popular.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

They don't have a problem with it as long as no one is being loud, leaving trash and just creating a disturbance while people ride their bikes, feeds duck and things like that. 

The other day three of us were parked down there....actually four at one time. The officer was talking with us most of the time. We kept to our selves and left it the way we found it, it not better. I had a couple trash items float past the I snagged and through away.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

BB's right.....its not the securitys fault, we have been fishing down there many times and they always stop to say hi and chat...AK knows them very well and they know we mean no one harm or wish to cause trouble...the more "popular" this area gets...the worse its going to get..just like other fishing spots, anglers will leave behind trash, tear up the place and soon no one will be allowed to fish there....COSI will be the next place to go if respect is not given to the people that use it, the companys property and the security guards that protect it. Just like catfishing went over on the old forum...looks like the new "thing" to do is carpfishing....spreading the word about carp is a great thing...and at the very same time a very bad thing!!

Jack, that is the trouble with the internet, fishing forums, ect. everytime someone comes on an open forum and talks about a certain spot...its open season for anyone to come fish it....then it soon gets fished out, trashed up and signs get posted for no tresspassing. Thats the #1 reason i dont talk about my fishing spots out in the open....do any of you carpers realize that the bowfisherman browse our forums looking for "hot spots" or new spots to go shooting??? I say if you what to give details, do it in PM's....or pay the price down the road!!!

nuff said!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

when you guys plan on going to fish at cosi, please at the least pull your car away from the edge as much as possible.. the reason being is that its in the bikelane.. the guard gets kinda annoy when they see people park like they got no sense.. 
i hate to see some people ruin the spot for me.. i would definitely be pissed, since i been talking to these guards into letting us(fishermen) fish/park down there..please pleeease do what they said, and don't ruin it for the rest of us..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I think it is one of those areas that are just TOO easy. Anyone driving over the pass can look down and see us and think, "Oh, I didn't know you were allowed to do that" Then again, most folks wouldn't fish down there anyways.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

the dunkle said:


> On my last trip to COSI, I was confronted by the Riverfront security. The officer asked me for Photo Id and registration for my car and to see my fishing license, he also asked me to move my car from the river front up to the COSI parking lot.


I would have told him to shove it, he's only a security guard. Basically, if they don't carry guns, I don't worry about it. I got yelled at by a park ranger yesterday at Caeser's Creek and when I noticed he wasn't packing, I just ignored him as I was not breaking any law. There is a big difference between breaking laws and breaking rules.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I would have told him to shove it, he's only a security guard. Basically, if they don't carry guns, I don't worry about it. I got yelled at by a park ranger yesterday at Caeser's Creek and when I noticed he wasn't packing, I just ignored him as I was not breaking any law. There is a big difference between breaking laws and breaking rules.


That attitude will cause you more trouble than it's worth. What's so hard about following someones rules? If it's not my property, I don't make the rules, I follow them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It is a city park


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I definitely always give respect where it's due. 
- Yes Sir, No Sir, I'm Sorry Sir, I didn't know Sir...
I definitely would never give anything but respect to a Park Ranger, they are on the same dispatch/radio as the County Sherrif and if they call & say a Ranger needs assistance, you will be answering to a bunch of Sherrifs that will be packing guns.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Smallie Gene said:


> I would have told him to shove it, he's only a security guard. Basically, if they don't carry guns, I don't worry about it. I got yelled at by a park ranger yesterday at Caeser's Creek and when I noticed he wasn't packing, I just ignored him as I was not breaking any law. There is a big difference between breaking laws and breaking rules.



That says something about a person that would do something like this, it says more that you'd get on here and admitt to being so *fill in the blank*

The guards job is to make sure that no one is creating problems and if they are, then remove them from the area. Just because areas are public does not mean it is YOUR property, it is OUR property and OUR tax money goes to the up keep. If you want to be loud and liter........do it on YOUR property, not OURS.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

After talking to a diffrent security gaurd I was told u r allowed to park down along the river front they just ask that u do not park close to the edge for saftey reasons. The reason the security gaurd was upset with me having a car down there was becuase the road that leads to the park was temporarly closed and I drove down it any way. I was very polite with the officer and he just asked me to move the car. The spot is very popular and I have been down there when there has been 5 or 6 cars parked down along the scioto. The gaurd I spoke too today said as long as we keep it clean and no one is doing anything stupid ( alcohol or drug use) he does not care if we park there. He also stated that it is a city park and u can park there untill 11 pm and after that the park is closed untill 6 am


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Dunkle, that explains it all. At first,I thought you were suggesting the guard was just being a punk, you know how a few of them get when they feel like they are in a position of authority....but this certainly was not the case. It sounds like there was a clear concern from the guard's perspective and now that you asked around, we all understand why.

Yes Bottom Bouncer, being loud and littering is wrong. I learnt that in the 4th grade or maybe even sooner. That is not only rude but it is also common sense. I wasn't suggesting I was this rule breaking vilian, there are just a few rules that I tend to stretch from time to time. i.e. NO FISHING FROM DOCK, but serious rules like no littering, fish limits, I always strictly follow and report those who do not because it is "OUR property."


----------

